# SPRING LOVE LOWRIDER BICYCLE AND CAR SHOW APRIL 13, 2013 MORENO VALLEY, CA



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

SPRING LOVE 3......
DETAILED FLYER COMING SOON...
STAY TUNED....

APRIL 13, 2013


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

IF YOU WERE THERE AT SPRING LOVE 1 OR 2, YOUR GONNA LIKE THIS ONE

ALL INFO COMING SOON
VENDOR SPOTS 
$50-$100 W/ RAFFLE PRIZE


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Isnt that the same day firme classics is doing their cruise?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Isnt that the same day firme classics is doing their cruise?


SIMONE....THATS WHAT MAKES IT EVEN BETTER....
A DAY AT THE SHOW....THEN A NITE CAP AT THE DRIVE IN


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

going tobe there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

WORKING ON PERMITS FOR THE KID ZONE....
THIS WILL B A FAMILY EVENT....THATS HOW WE DO IT...

SO MARK IT ON UR CALENDAR...BUT IF U NEED INFO..ASAP....CALL ME (951)367-8206. BROWN BROTHER JOHNNY...IF I DON'T PICK UP RIGHT AWAY....LEAVE AMESSAGE....
OH YES THERE WILL BE GROUP DISCOUNTS....


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Where at?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

swangin68 said:


> Where at?


CANYON SPRINGS HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

ORALE! ! TTT!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Buzzkill65 said:


> ORALE! ! TTT!


:thumbsup:
RIGHT NOW LOOKING AT 60 PLUS TROPHIES, FACING PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND JUMPER(FREE)


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who throwing it


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who throwing it


THE PARENTS..DERAILS COMING JUST WAITING FOR APPROVAL OF THE FLYER BY SCHOOL DISTRICT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:
gracias...pass the wire


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Will there be a list of categories?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

melinayazmin said:


> Will there be a list of categories?


simone....


categories coming soon.....


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> CANYON SPRINGS HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> SPRING LOVE 3......
> DETAILED FLYER COMING SOON...
> STAY TUNED....
> 
> APRIL 13, 2013


:cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://youtu.be/abrZeT66CjM


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

johnnys121 said:


> simone....
> 
> 
> categories coming soon.....


Thanks!


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

very detailed flyer....good lookin homie


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

808t0702 said:


> very detailed flyer....good lookin homie


:thumbsup:
CAR HOP....%50 BUY IN WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

johnnys121 said:


> :thumbsup:
> CAR HOP....%50 BUY IN WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!


Sounds good


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

MORNING BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

bump!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

******FROM THE IMPROV, PERFORMING LIVE....JO JO (DEVOTIONS CC)


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

UNITIED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY #BIKES

COMING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

WE ARE LOOKING FOR AFEW MORE VENDORS...T-SHIRTS, DIE CAST ETC....$50 SPOTS AND A RAFFLE PRIZE


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

One more month!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

808t0702 said:


> One more month!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

hno: cant wait!!!


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


>


TTT


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

LOOK FORWARD TO IT...:nicoderm:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

Next week!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT EVERYONE....JUST GOT A CALL FROM VEGAS.....DEVOTIONS CC. IS BRINGING 10 RANFLAS (JUST THEIR CHAPTER)...THIS SHOULD B A GOOD TURN OUT...THE KIDS AT THE SCHOOL REALLY ARE HAPPY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CAR CLUBS....

AND DON'T FORGET GROUP DISCOUNT WHEN U ROLL IN 5 OR MORE AT THE SAME TIME...ANY LATE MEMBERS WILL B CHARGED FULL PRICE...THIS DISCOUNT IS FOR VEHICLES ONLY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

DEVOTIONS CC WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!! LATIN LUXURY CC IS IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT !!!!


----------



## Mcburns (Mar 22, 2013)

are small ice chests and pop up's allowed?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mcburns said:


> are small ice chests and pop up's allowed?


YES SIR ICE CHESTS ARE ALLOWED AND POP UPS AS WELL...JUST KEEP IN MIND THIS IS A SCHOOL CAMPUS SO WE WILL B UNDER THE EVIL EYE SO KEEP WHAT EVER UR DRINKING OUT OF SIGHT....AND SAVE ME ONE...LOL


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!! LATIN LUXURY CC IS IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT !!!!


A BIG THANKS TO LATIN LUXURY AND FIRME CLASSICS FOR SHOWING STRONG SUPPORT FROM THE BEGINNING:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

DEVO said:


> DEVOTIONS CC WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT....DON'T FORGET THE GROUP DISCOUNT..WE'RE SHOWING LOVE BY GIVING DISCOUNTS SO YOU CAN BUY MORE FOOD AND RAFFLE TICKETS...:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

808t0702 said:


> Next week!!!


JUST AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


49 BOMB said:


> LOOK FORWARD TO IT...:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

*TTT ONE WEEK AWAY!*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES I.E WILL BE SHOWING SUPPORT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> CANYON SPRINGS HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

To the top


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST DAYS AWAY


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

starting to clean up the rides as of today


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

808t0702 said:


> starting to clean up the rides as of today


:thumbsup:

JUST CONFIRMED
DELEGATION CC
AND 
LO NUESTRO CC:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club will be there...Inland Empire, San Jacinto, Los Angeles, & Antelope Valley Chapters....*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:h5:


andyodukes66 said:


> *Lo Nuestro Car Club will be there...Inland Empire, San Jacinto, Los Angeles, & Antelope Valley Chapters....
> 
> 
> AND DON'T FORGET....THE CAR/BIKE CLUB DANCE OFF...SO FIND THAT SPECIAL MEMBER WHOSE LIGHT ON HIS OR HER TOES AND WHOSE GONNA REP UR CLUB..... *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

[h=5]IN LESS THAN 24 HOURS...LOWRIDER CLUBS AND FAMILIES WILL B ROLING INTO MORENO VALLEY FROM AS FAR AWAY AS SAN DIEGO, LOS ANGELES, SGV, ARIZONA , ANTELOPE VALLEY AND LAS VEGAS...FOR SPRING LOVE 3...HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT...AND TO MY COMPA DENNIS AND HIS WIFE...BE PROUD OF YOURSELVES..YOU TWO ARE PUTTING IN SOME WORK....[/h]


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

OH YAH LESS THAN 24 HOURS AWAY


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

johnnys121 said:


> :h5:


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

johnnys121 said:


> *IN LESS THAN 24 HOURS...LOWRIDER CLUBS AND FAMILIES WILL B ROLING INTO MORENO VALLEY FROM AS FAR AWAY AS SAN DIEGO, LOS ANGELES, SGV, ARIZONA , ANTELOPE VALLEY AND LAS VEGAS...FOR SPRING LOVE 3...HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT...AND TO MY COMPA DENNIS AND HIS WIFE...BE PROUD OF YOURSELVES..YOU TWO ARE PUTTING IN SOME WORK....*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

hno::nicoderm::run::naughty::fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST HOURS AWAY....SEE YA ALL THERE:h5:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

*to the top*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR COMMING OUT AND SUPPORT...THE KIDS WERE VERY HAPPY AND THEY MADE MORE THAN WHAT THEY HOPED FOR....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Had a great time, thank you for the hospitality *:thumbsup: *Lo Nuestro Car Club rolled deep with 28 rides and took home Club Participation Trophy plus 5 other trophies....Thank you for everything Duke's & United Styles *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Had a great time, thank you for the hospitality *:thumbsup: *Lo Nuestro Car Club rolled deep with 28 rides and took home Club Participation Trophy plus 5 other trophies....Thank you for everything Duke's & United Styles *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------

